# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  سایت نقشه

## صابر طهماسبی

سلام
می خوام با جاوا اسکریپت نقشه ی شهرمون رو مثل گوگل مپ تحت وب طراحی کنم
کسی می دونه چطور میشه این کار رو کرد زوم کردن،حرکت دادن نقشه و ...
به نظرم خیلی سخته
نمی خوام از گوگل مپ استفاده کنم

----------


## pestilencia

سه تا راه داری.

۱) استفاده از گوگل‌مپ
۲) با استفاده از نقشه‌های موجود GISی نقشه رو از صفر بسازی
۳) یه نقشه با ابعاد مثلا ۵۰×۷۰ سانتی‌متری رو اسکن کنی و مثلا به ۲۰۰ قسمت مربع شکل مساوی تقسیم‌ش کنی و خیلی ساده نقشه رو بسازی

۱) دلیلت رو برای استفاده نکردن از گوگل‌مپ واقعا نمی‌تونم بفهمم! هر نکته‌ای که احتیاج داشته باشی بهش رو داری داخلش. و به نظر من از نمونه‌های مشابه دیگه (نقشه یاهو، بینگ، MapQuest و ...) هم بهتره سرویس نقشه گوگل.

۲) پیاده‌سازی این مورد بسیار سخته! به خاطر اینکه اولا نقشه‌های GIS موجود یا دست سازمان جغرافیایی نیروهای مسلح‌ه، یا وزارت راه و ترابری و یه سازمان دیگه هم هست که الان یادم نمیاد چی(!) و در اختیار افراد عادی تحت هیچ عنوان قرار نمی‌دن. حتی اگه هم بدن، باید کل نقشه رو شما Vectorبندی بکنی که کار بسیــــار سخت و پیچیده‌ایه و شما اگه به عنوان End User صرفا می‌خوای رو وب‌سایتت نقشه داشته باشی *اصلا* به وقت و هزینه‌ای که باید بذاری نمی‌ارزه.

۳) این شیوه خیلی ساده، شدنی، Unflexible و به‌روزرسانی بسیار سخت و زمان‌بره.  در صورتی که شما اگه از سرویس‌های نقشه موجود (همون گوگل‌مپ، یاهومپ، بینگ‌مپ، مپ‌کوئیست ....) استفاده کنی، دوستان همه این زحمات رو دارن واست می‌کشن و شما فقط از یه سری API استفاده می‌کنی.

----------


## صابر طهماسبی

از راهنمایی کامل شما بسیار متشکرم
من می خوام سایتی را شبیه سایت کتاب اول تهران طراحی کنم با فلش مشکلی ندارم اما اینکه چطور نقشه ی شهر را تکه تکه کنم و با استفاده از جاوا اسکریپت بتوان آن را پیمایش کرد و حتی زوم کرد مشکل پیدا کردم.

----------


## amirhosein

منم مثل شما درگیر همچین کاری شدم ولی انگار استفاده از سرویسهای آنلاین بهترین گزینه است.اینو ببین:
http://www.1reza.net/1389/01/api-yahoo-map-example

----------

